# How's The Weather?



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi all--

What's the weather like in your part of the country? Just wanted to live vicariously through all of you campers that can actually camp comfortably in the winter.







We were hoping to take the outback to an all season campground sometime in December, but with the weather forecast as shown, there's no chance of that. But, like we say in Montana, if you don't like the weather, wait a minute!







Unfortunately, it's only supposed to get colder.

Yes, I am being a whiner.







The good news is that we found a great use for the camper right now. It makes a great hiding spot for Christmas presents!

Have a great week and send some warmth our way!









Brenda


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

At the risk of sounding like Ghosty







It is in the low 60's every day this week in NJ. Winter cannot be far behind tho

John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

We're experiencing a cold front with temps dipping below 70 this week.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> At the risk of sounding like Ghosty
> 
> 
> 
> ...










That's EXACTLY what I was thinkin'....

Who'da thunk it? Come to New Hampshire to warm up!!!!








(But get movin', 'cuz - as John says - winter simply can't be far behind!)


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

We had a cold snap for Thanksgiving. We ate outside on the patio and I had to turn on the heater.







I tell ya those 60's are rough.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Beware we are going to pay for these laughs very shortly and a certain couple of jokers from Texas will be sounding off.

John


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

This past Saturday afternoon


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

If I had a green with envy smiley (or frownie) to post here, I would do it.









Brenda


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ok - 8pm update.....

Amidst "Deck the Halls", "First Noel", "Chestnuts Roasting", "Silver Bells", and homes & businesses bedecked with (way to many) Christmas lights.....

I just drove the 1 1/2 hrs home in the Miata *WITH THE TOP DOWN *  (and comfortably, I might add)!!!

I'll take it...once its gone, its gone for at least 5 months


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Beware we are going to pay for these laughs very shortly and a certain couple of jokers from Texas will be sounding off.


I guess I'll do it.....

Winter????? Whats a winter?????









Bob


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

outbackinMT said:


> The good news is that we found a great use for the camper right now. It makes a great hiding spot for Christmas presents!
> 
> Brenda


Thanks for the tip!!









Oh! It sprinkled here last night, got my outdoor lights wet








Got down to a bone chilling 63 today...I got to wear jeans and a sweatshirt


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Today the high was 80 and the low 65. Muggy enough that we have the A/C on right now.

However, the weather service is forecasting a cold front this weekend! It'll be gettin' down to 57 at night!

Seriously, this is the time of year that we Floridians wait patiently for. We can open up the house and let the natural A/C come in. The humidity plummets to a tolerable level.









It almost makes up for those summer days of 90's and 99.9% humidity levels.
















Dan


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Finally lit the furnace this weekend. It's officially winter at our house. Still camping this weekend though


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

skippershe said:


> The good news is that we found a great use for the camper right now. It makes a great hiding spot for Christmas presents!
> 
> Brenda


Thanks for the tip!!









Oh! It sprinkled here last night, got my outdoor lights wet








Got down to a bone chilling 63 today...I got to wear jeans and a sweatshirt








[/quote]

Heck--that's shorts and t-shirt weather here!


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

I just went from 26 deg. last night in NY. to 60 in IL. but it looks like snow at the end of the week









Angelo


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

out4fun said:


> I just went from 26 deg. last night in NY. to 60 in IL. but it looks like snow at the end of the week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's probably coming from our direction!!!







Bundle up!

Brenda


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Snowed here in Beaverton Oregon today...might get some more tonight.

Then freezing rain will be coming on Thursday...

fun...fun...fun.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Here was a 5 day camping trip we took last week just before Thanksgiving. It was 9 below 0 a couple of the mornings.


















Take care, looks like another storm is upon us!
Tony


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

28 and 14" on the ground We had a blast yesterday pulling the tube around the field behind the wheeler! Had some really good wipe outs DW is still hurting







Snowing like mad and loving it...Now I just need to do that snow cat track upgrade on the Outback









Have fun everyone and be safe!

Scott


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hmmm, sometimes I miss Florida....

I have never heard of a "Thundersnow" before, but was able to experience it this evening. Lightning and all.
I know it's not much snow compared to what some of you get, but hey, it's Seattle. It's an "event' around here


























The sad part is we arrived home last night and I forgot to drain my fresh water tank. Mistake. It's a wee bit frozen now!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great pictures Jeff....

Wish we had that much snow...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Here was a 5 day camping trip we took last week just before Thanksgiving. It was 9 below 0 a couple of the mornings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is camping









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

60 the last couple of days it's nut
The winter weather is going to hit soon here

Don


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

About 80 here today.


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Were its getting cold at night. Usually it dips to the low 20 and during the day it goes up to mid 40. We didn't get any snow yet. My son is praying for some so santa can come to our house with the sled.







Im sure its just around the corner we are bound to get some.







I just want winter to be over and get our first camping trip with are new OB. Its going to be a loooooooong winter


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Beware we are going to pay for these laughs very shortly and a certain couple of jokers from Texas will be sounding off


Whachyoutalkinabout?

70's this past week, yesterday and today. Low thirties for a HIGH on Thursday! Can you believe it?

Yikes!

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > Beware we are going to pay for these laughs very shortly and a certain couple of jokers from Texas will be sounding off
> 
> 
> Whachyoutalkinabout?
> ...


Sounds like this week in New Hampshire!


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Looks like you Colorado Outbackers are braver than us Montana outbackers!!!

And I have seen the freezing rain in Seattle and it's not fun, but I've never seen the Thundersnow! Great pictures! Thanks for sharing! I think I'll just stay here under my blankies. 5 degrees for the high today.

Take care all!!!

Brenda


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WAcamper said:


>


WOW! And to think we were camped next to that beast less than 24 hours earlier!

It's getting a little nasty around here right now (by our standards!), but Thursday is going to be the fun day...

*Freezing Rain!!!* I can hardly wait!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

We were out over Thanksgiving







but we're going to get a taste of winter this week







. Thankfully, here in the Portland area, it doesn't last very long, usually gone the next day! Out next time out is New Years Eve







so we don't have to wait to long!









Let's hope for a quick, mild winter!



outbackinMT said:


> Hi all--
> 
> What's the weather like in your part of the country? Just wanted to live vicariously through all of you campers that can actually camp comfortably in the winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

HootBob said:


> 60 the last couple of days it's nut
> The winter weather is going to hit soon here
> 
> Don


Same here in Maryland 
But I'am thinking SPRING I want to GO CAMPING
I don't like the cold and don't like winterizing the TT and putting it storage









willie


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

-16 here in Helena, MT tonight. Suppose to get down to -23







. Anyone wanna trade?
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jwk_oregon said:


> Let's hope for a quick, mild winter!


No arguements from the East Coast!!!!


----------

